# 2017 Audio stations scrolling??



## brendcon (Dec 1, 2018)

I have taken my Maxima in 4 times to fix this. The car never did this for the first 6 months but then it started scrolling the radio stations and sometimes the navigation just starts scrolling to the right. The dealer has replaced the radio twice saying it was a software issue---of course after they said it was my iPhone 7 causing the problem. Nissan has apple play and advertise it and now telling me its my iPhone causing the problem...Crazy.. I could have bought a Ford Focus and the Bluetooth would work.??? I deleted my phone from the car and it still did the same thing. I have shut off my Bluetooth and it still does it. My phone being the problem is eliminated. The dealer doesn't seem to interested in helping me. Is it possible there is something on the backside of the car where the radio is installed that could be making the radio think its getting constantly touched to make the screen scroll? Is there a main circuit board that could be bad?? I have tried many things myself to try and eliminate things--everything I try --the radio stations continue to scroll. By the way, this acts randomly. It could not scroll for 15 miles and then it scrolls constantly for 5 minutes. Happens every single day though. I don't see many radio issued with the Maxima. My wife has a 2016 Nissan Murano. My phone doenst effect her radio? Any help would be appreciated. I am about ready to give up on Suntrup Nissan in South County Missouri and try another dealer that might give a better effort.


----------

